# 120kg bench x7



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

goal for jan 2015 is 130kg x8-10


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good set mate. You natural or assisted?


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

boutye911 said:


> Good set mate. You natural or assisted?


on cycle now  b4 the cycle i was hitting this weight 5x been on promastren 4 weeks, lost 9lb last week through being sick so its kinda messed up


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

mozzwigan said:


> on cycle now  b4 the cycle i was hitting this weight 5x been on promastren 4 weeks, lost 9lb last week through being sick so its kinda messed up


Still good lifting. You should hit 130 well before next January. You could get it now for a single I would say.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

boutye911 said:


> Still good lifting. You should hit 130 well before next January. You could get it now for a single I would say.


lol i can hit 150kg for a single m8


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

mozzwigan said:


> lol i can hit 150kg for a single m8


Lol then your not far away mate. Jesus you will be hitting 130 for 8 in no time.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

boutye911 said:


> Lol then your not far away mate. Jesus you will be hitting 130 for 8 in no time.


pressed 155kg today


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

mozzwigan said:


> pressed 155kg today


Well done mate good lift.

Surely you could get 130 for 4-6 reps. Blast out 10 then we can celebrate.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

boutye911 said:


> Well done mate good lift.
> 
> Surely you could get 130 for 4-6 reps. Blast out 10 then we can celebrate.


yeah first set i proabably could m8, i twinged my back the otherday squatting so im taking a week off and just raping my upperbody and im a not much of a big fan of upper body training to be honest there not bad lifts if i say so my self for 2 years of lifting. and only squatting for 9 months or so, today i did, 60kg x8 100kg x4 120kg x 130kg x1 150kgx1 (felt pretty easy) then 4min rest and did 155kkg. ill get a 160kg video on next week 

ps: this promastren is feeling goooood! haha


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

mozzwigan said:


> yeah first set i proabably could m8, i twinged my back the otherday squatting so im taking a week off and just raping my upperbody and im a not much of a big fan of upper body training to be honest there not bad lifts if i say so my self for 2 years of lifting. and only squatting for 9 months or so, today i did, 60kg x8 100kg x4 120kg x 130kg x1 150kgx1 (felt pretty easy) then 4min rest and did 155kkg. ill get a 160kg video on next week
> 
> ps: this promastren is feeling goooood! haha


Thats very good lifting. You def have a good bench. Good man will look forward to seeing it. The pressure is on now so you have to do it.lol.

aye take it your enjoying the cycle now. Pbs every week. Cant beat it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

would be interested to see that again from the side as it looks like ass isnt on bench .


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice lift, ive just managed 120kg 4 reps taken me 3 years natty can 135kg 1rm you tryed ur 1rm ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Grantewhite said:


> Nice lift, ive just managed 120kg 4 reps taken me 3 years natty can 135kg 1rm you tryed ur 1rm ?


1RM is just a ego boost & i feel its not needed.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Grantewhite said:


> Nice lift, ive just managed 120kg 4 reps taken me 3 years natty can 135kg 1rm you tryed ur 1rm ?


hit 155kg today m8  felt pretty easy i rekan i could of hit 160kg, im not natty any more  2 cycles i have had lol


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> 1RM is just a ego boost & i feel its not needed.


not at all for me, i am not a BB, strength is my goal! 1 rep maxes are done every 8 weeks or so with me, im training towards my first powerlifting meet in july.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol 1rm is prety crucial if you wanna compete and nice 1 mate good strength gains clearly


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> would be interested to see that again from the side as it looks like ass isnt on bench .


i did use leg drive, i was going all out, this video was done to promote the pro grips im using on my hands.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done:thumbup1: You need a better angle for bench press videos though.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll get a new video on next week from a better angle, ill go for 160kg im very confident that I will hit it.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> 1RM is just a ego boost & i feel its not needed.


x2


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mozzwigan said:


> i did use leg drive, i was going all out, this video was done to promote the pro grips im using on my hands.


if that was promoting pro grips then you didnt do a very good job , if you hadnt said i wouldnt of noticed and i doubt anybody else would either .


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> if that was promoting pr grips then you didnt do a very good job , if you hadnt said i wouldnt of noticed and i doubt anybody else would either .


alls U have to do is show them in the video! I'm pretty camera shy haha! but you can clearly see im using them when u look for them lol! I'm no movie producer for sure haha


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mozzwigan said:


> not at all for me, i am not a BB, strength is my goal! 1 rep maxes are done every 8 weeks or so with me, im training towards my first powerlifting meet in july.


Well if thats your goal its different but from a body building standpoint even a strength point for ME i dont see the point of doing it myself . Unless i was purely going for powerlifting.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

mozzwigan said:


> I'll get a new video on next week from a better angle, ill go for 160kg im very confident that I will hit it.


Good man. Bench, squat and deads videos should always be from the side if possible. Shots from the front or the back show very little of the actual lifts.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

sadman said:


> x2


once again i have to say, i do go for a max attempt every 8 weeks or so usually. this is how i train! im not a BB! it is not for ego! I want to see if i have improved, I do under stand that say 120kgx7 to 120kgx8 is a improvement in strength but It's just how I train and TRUST me it's not for ego, as I stated I'm a big fan of powerlifting and I'm training towards my first meet in july, just youtube search powerlifting training! 1 reps only are used all the time in training! my 155kg was not a massive struggle for me today and i honestly new it was not going to be so injury was not really on my mind, now 165kg would of been asking for it!


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Well if thats your goal its different but from a body building standpoint even a strength point for ME i dont see the point of doing it myself . Unless i was purely going for powerlifting.


exactly haha! You just answered it! I'm 100% into powerlifting not BB.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mozzwigan said:


> once again i have to say, i do go for a max attempt every 8 weeks or so usually. this is how i train! im not a BB! it is not for ego! I want to see if i have improved, I do under stand that say 120kgx7 to 120kgx8 is a improvement in strength but It's just how I train and TRUST me it's not for ego, as I stated I'm a big fan of powerlifting and I'm training towards my first meet in july, just youtube search powerlifting training! 1 reps only are used all the time in training! my 155kg was not a massive struggle for me today and i honestly new it was not going to be so injury was not really on my mind, now 165kg would of been asking for it!


I see your point you want to see how far you have come every 8 weeks but what IF you wait double that time ? And THEN see how far you have come ? I see your point if you are a pure powerlifter. Just saying for bodybuilding i dont see it that way.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Good man. Bench, squat and deads videos should always be from the side if possible. Shots from the front or the back show very little of the actual lifts.


taking the week off deads and squats as i got a slight twinge in my back, so im just foam rolling every day as much as i can.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Wendlers also advocated 1rm training for power lifters but each to there own


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I see your point you want to see how far you have come every 8 weeks but what IF you wait double that time ? And THEN see how far you have come ? I see your point if you are a pure powerlifter. Just saying for bodybuilding i dont see it that way.


Training/lifting weights is not set in stone, just search "chris hickson" "pete rubish" there 100% into powerlifitng the hit 1 rep maxes every week hahaha! there crazy fcukers. pete rubish was hitting maxes a week b4 a meet. at least i wait for 2 months or so. this is how i train mate, once again it is not for ego.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Grantewhite said:


> Wendlers also advocated 1rm training for power lifters but each to there own


yes i have read wendlers book, im gonna start it in a few weeks once my own training cycle is over with.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

mozzwigan said:


> exactly haha! You just answered it! I'm 100% into powerlifting not BB.


my bad then m8 if you are on pl its OK .SO -X2


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

What body weight?


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> What body weight?


im 95kg m8. been training 2 years but only powerlifitng training for 8 months


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mozzwigan said:


> Training/lifting weights is not set in stone, just search "chris hickson" "pete rubish" there 100% into powerlifitng the hit 1 rep maxes every week hahaha! there crazy fcukers. pete rubish was hitting maxes a week b4 a meet. at least i wait for 2 months or so. this is how i train mate, once again it is not for ego.


I am all about the volume & shape of body mate so i dont train that way myself but your right nothings set in stone, except gravestones those words are pretty much set in stone :whistling:


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I am all about the volume & shape of body mate so i dont train that way myself but your right nothings set in stone, except gravestones those words are pretty much set in stone :whistling:


lmfao! yes m8 of course it is. it's took me a while to find my training routine, but here is a standard training session for me. lets say im doing legs it looks like this as now.

Squat:

bar warm up x12

60kg x8

100kgx6

140kgx6

working sets: 172.5kg 4 sets of 4. (just below parralel) 3-4 min rest.

burnout: 120kg x20 ATG.

then SLD's I prefer to go light on these, so just 3 sets of 140kg 8-15reps

leg extentions 3x10

then finish off with calf rasies then some abs just 3-5 sets.

very simple routine for me. I never use the leg press in my gym as it is one desinged for women and i can max it for 40+ reps lol, the exercises I do other than squats are just in there to boost my squat not to make my body look better I do it all for strength,

next week it will be 182.5kg 3x3


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Keep your **** on the bench!


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> Keep your **** on the bench!


in comp I'll have no choice! training is ok! I was truly hitting my max here


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mozzwigan said:


> lmfao! yes m8 of course it is. it's took me a while to find my training routine, but here is a standard training session for me. lets say im doing legs it looks like this as now.
> 
> Squat:
> 
> ...


Pretty nice session there mate pretty damn good.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Strong lifting

But looked like your ass/heels was/were shifting while pressing + you definitely didn't seem too controlled coming off the chest

Not sure if you were bouncing, or going for a pause, or neither?

Might just be the camera angle, doesn't reveal much.

Strong lifting regardless, just tidy up the form a little :thumbup1:

Edit: watched it again - definitely get the heels and ass planted! Pressing from an unstable base with heavy weight is just asking for trouble.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Tag said:


> Strong lifting
> 
> But looked like your ass/heels was/were shifting while pressing + you definitely didn't seem too controlled coming off the chest
> 
> ...


the weight is manageable, i was using leg drive. not once did i feel uncomfortable, I used to bench with flared out elbows, now i tuck them in, It feels good. in comp i would bench with much better form, i was just maxing out here


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

good work mate do you do paused reps aswell ? Im not a power lifter i do strongman but with regards to feet position dont certain comps say you have to have feet flat ?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

mozzwigan said:


> goal for jan 2015 is 130kg x8-10


Looks like you're resting it on the guys gut that spots you (jk) Good lifts at least they wernt assisted partials


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Looks like you're resting it on the guys gut that spots you (jk) Good lifts at least they wernt assisted partials


I used to be a half repper lol, i soon learnt it was not the way, now i need to slow the reps down with a slight pause, it will come soon.

and lol, u know that guy is the same weight as me? 95kg and can bench 60kg 2-3 x lol


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Stephen9069 said:


> good work mate do you do paused reps aswell ? Im not a power lifter i do strongman but with regards to feet position dont certain comps say you have to have feet flat ?


yeah this is just my way of setting up i guess mate, i honeslty never think abot where my feet are, but now as people mention it ill start putting them flat. thanks m8


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

mozzwigan said:


> I used to be a half repper lol, i soon learnt it was not the way, now i need to slow the reps down with a slight pause, it will come soon.


LOL good man, stop your mate from going to greggs too


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> LOL good man, stop your mate from going to greggs too


HAHA! he is the same weight as me! 95kg but can only bench 60kg 2-3 x


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

mozzwigan said:


> yeah this is just my way of setting up i guess mate, i honeslty never think abot where my feet are, but now as people mention it ill start putting them flat. thanks m8


Im not 100% on that mate i seen on another site which mentions certain federations were you can have your feet right back and others they have to have flat. If your not doing paused reps mate give them a go they really helped me improve on my benching if you are good work mate lol


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Stephen9069 said:


> Im not 100% on that mate i seen on another site which mentions certain federations were you can have your feet right back and others they have to have flat. If your not doing paused reps mate give them a go they really helped me improve on my benching if you are good work mate lol


Yeah I been meaning to do it for a while m8, I will certainly give them ago.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

mozzwigan said:


> Yeah I been meaning to do it for a while m8, I will certainly give them ago.


There a good exercise mate but you wont hit your same max there is about 15kg-20kg difference between my paused and touch and go reps


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Stephen9069 said:


> There a good exercise mate but you wont hit your same max there is about 15kg-20kg difference between my paused and touch and go reps


did 160kg today haha! bit of a bounch but i did it lol i just had to try


----------

